# Vintage Motorcycles 2



## Flattracker (Jan 1, 2009)

Here are two more.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

nice :grin: yours or at a show?


----------



## Flattracker (Jan 1, 2009)

Not mine, and not really a show. It's a poker run on an Island, put on by a vintage motorcycle group. All of the motorcycles gather up in the only real town before the poker run starts. The town is about six blocks square.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Mmmmmmm..... Nice, very nice! Although it still looks weird seeing a gear-stick on a bike :grin:


----------



## Flattracker (Jan 1, 2009)

They look a little weird, but in a good way. 
They are, however, very weird to ride. They have a foot clutch. That leaves you with only your right foot to put on the ground. Needless to say, they take some getting used to. I've only ridden one, and I didn't.


----------

